# Carry Over Season Passes, Preferences to New Units



## qunewsguy (Sep 19, 2006)

As I get ready to upgrade to a TivoHD, I find myself having to write down all 50 of my season passes and 30+ WishList items, which i will then have to go back in and manually add again.

I'd love the ability to link this information to my Tivo online login, so that when I register my new Tivo service number all my season passes, wish lists, and :up:and:down: preferences carry over seamlessly.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

qunewsguy said:


> As I get ready to upgrade to a TivoHD, I find myself having to write down all 50 of my season passes and 30+ WishList items, which i will then have to go back in and manually add again.


It's not even that simple. You can't create some of your season passes and wishlists if the right stuff isn't in your active schedule. For example, if you want an actor wishlist, if the actor doesn't appear in the next 2 weeks, you can't create the wishlist. Similarly, you can't create an SP if the show is not currently in the schedule on the channel you want to record from.

You not only have to write them all down, you have to keep track of them manually until they're all added. Every week or two, check your list and add what you can.

What you're after has been requested for many years. We're still waiting :-(


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

ewilts said:


> It's not even that simple. You can't create some of your season passes and wishlists if the right stuff isn't in your active schedule. For example, if you want an actor wishlist, if the actor doesn't appear in the next 2 weeks, you can't create the wishlist. Similarly, you can't create an SP if the show is not currently in the schedule on the channel you want to record from.


The 2nd part is true, there's no way to create a season pass for a show that's not in the guide data.

But it _is_ possible to make an actor wishlist even if they aren't currently in the guide. You can't pick them off the handly on screen list, but TiVo _will_ let you type out their whole name <last, first> and it'l work. 
(Just make sure you spelled it correctly, IMDB could help with that)


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

qunewsguy said:


> As I get ready to upgrade to a TivoHD, I find myself having to write down all 50 of my season passes and 30+ WishList items, which i will then have to go back in and manually add again.
> 
> I'd love the ability to link this information to my Tivo online login, so that when I register my new Tivo service number all my season passes, wish lists, and :up:and:down: preferences carry over seamlessly.


Great Idea! For now with my season passes I keep a word document on my computer that I can edit. That way if I get a new TIVO I at least have this info handy.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

techmonkey said:


> Great Idea! For now with my season passes I keep a word document on my computer that I can edit. That way if I get a new TIVO I at least have this info handy.


Or, in case your Tivo dies! My Tivo went belly-up a month or two ago, and I had to try and re-enter everything on my new Tivo from memory.

An online backup would be awesome! Something like Foxmarks/Xmarks on my browser that keeps copies of my bookmarks online and lets me see the same set on all my computers, synchronizes them, etc.

It is also wise to do this with numbers on your cellphone. I had a friend drop his phone, and it broke, and he lost contact info for over 100 people.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

it should just be a part of tivo desktop. When it see a new dvr, it should ask if you want to import it.


----------



## bluelinex (Nov 5, 2007)

justen_m said:


> Or, in case your Tivo dies! My Tivo went belly-up a month or two ago, and I had to try and re-enter everything on my new Tivo from memory.
> 
> An online backup would be awesome! Something like Foxmarks/Xmarks on my browser that keeps copies of my bookmarks online and lets me see the same set on all my computers, synchronizes them, etc.
> 
> It is also wise to do this with numbers on your cellphone. I had a friend drop his phone, and it broke, and he lost contact info for over 100 people.


 I've posted a few times about some kind of back up service for everything on your hard drive. If & when it fails you could get a replacement drive from Weeknees or DVR Upgrade put it in yourself & not have to call the cable guy to reset the cable cards because all of the info would be downloaded to the new drive.
I would pay a little extra for that, but I think we don't have it because of copyright laws of moving shows to different units.


----------



## yelocab (Jan 17, 2007)

Should transfer my existing season passes, wish lists, thumbs-up/down data, etc. Not re-create, but transfer the data.
(I have season passes to shows that are no longer airing, so that data is stored somewhere, right?)
In addition to the Season Pass data, there is data about which episodes have already been recorded so TiVo doesn't record duplicate episodes. That's the really important thing to me. I upgraded TiVos a few years ago and even though I recreated the season passes, it started recording episodes I had already seen because it didn't ahve the history of what I had recorded already.
And there's also the Thumbs-up/down data for TiVo recommendations. I have rated many shows on my existing TiVo and I don't want my new TiVo to start recording shows I've Thumbed-Down.


----------

